# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Engineering in Russia
Zdrastvuitye!,
I am curious. Though I am an American, if I were to become a Russian citizen, what would be my chances to obtain a job in the Russian aviation industry? Please write back as soon as possible, I am very interested. Da svidaniya.[/code]

----------


## JB

Why would you want to be a Russian citizen? You can get a job here with a foreign company and get better pay, better benefits and still have the goodies that go with that blue passport.

----------


## Dogboy182

> if I were to become a Russian citizen

 Although, it's nearly impossible. Good luck !

----------


## translationsnmru

*If* you manage to get  Russian citizenship (which is a big if), I have no doubt you will be able to find some kind of a job in this industry. However, I doubt it is worth the effort. Aviation industry in Russia is going downhill. Really.

----------


## JB

I know quite a few highly educated, highly skilled Russian engineers here who have gone into other lines of work because there aren't enough good paying jobs. Some of them were the top in their field and highly respected in soviet times and now are working as massage therepists, small store owners, etc. 
There are many highly skilled Russians here that will do your line of work for a lot less pay than you will need to live on.

----------

